# RAM - Kauf...



## Waterstorm (24. November 2004)

Ich will für jemand RAM kaufen. Jedoch habe ich kaum Ahnung auf was ich bei den Kauf  von Arbeitsspeicher achten muss. Er hat schon folgenden RAM in seinem PC 
	
	
	



```
256 DDR GF4 400 64 DDR TV out ,Modem und Lan
```

Ich hatte vor ihm ein 512 Riegel zu kaufen. Auf was muss ich da nun achten...Ich hab nämlich gehört ,oho, dass wenn die nicht Kompatibel sind ,Der RAM sich ausbremst.


wasser


----------



## melmager (24. November 2004)

vermutlich hast du ein DDR 400 Speicher drin 
die Angaben sind da nicht ganz eindeutig und verwirrend 

denn eins istmal sicher: du hast eine Geforce 4 Grafikkarte mit TV Out 

die 64 DDR ist vermutlich der Speicher von der Grafikkarte 

beibt die angabe 
256 DDR 400 
für den Hauptspeicher

Bestimmt ist die Abgabe der Daten so:
256 DDR 400 GF4 64 DDR TV Out


----------



## Cheese (24. November 2004)

Ich seh es so wie der Schreiber ober mir....

Also an deiner Stelle ein DDR-400 rein, dann dürfte nix fehlen... obwohl sich hier noch die Frage stellt, ob Single oder Double-sided.... Aber da kann ich dir auch mit den obigen Angaben nicht helfen...


----------

